# curlyhair growth rate



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

how long do curly hair spiderlings take to grow i got 1 in july/august something i think it was he molted bout 3 times he was bout 1cm when i got him now hes bout 3r4cm long


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

See the Red Knee growth rate thread.  Very similar, both being Brachypelma.

On a side note, not a flame at all, but why do people worry about this? I'm honestly quite happy just watching them live it out, they get there when they get there, and in a way, the longer it takes, the better!


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

currly hairs have a quick growth rate can reach adult size within a year males mature quicker than females it all depends on how much you feed them b smithi take for every to grow like 5 years for a male to mature from spiderling


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had my curly hair for 2 years september just gone and i've just mated her a few weeks back so she's sexually mature. So 2 years from 1cm to about 5"


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

nathangoldie said:


> currly hairs have a quick growth rate can reach adult size within a year males mature quicker than females it all depends on how much you feed them b smithi take for every to grow like 5 years for a male to mature from spiderling


Where's that from? Info I have shows 'em as being only a little faster than a smithi... *shrug* See my signature


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ages!! :lol2: Mine is sub adult now and i've had it for 2-3 yrs!!!


----------

